# HDMI worth the gamble?



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Based on what I'm reading here, it seems about 50/50 whether HDMI will work even on a new 622. I plan to buy a new HDTV for the bedroom within a month and lease a 2nd 622 to run it and another set in the next room. I thought it might be more convenient to use HDMI instead of component video with separate audio cables. But HDMI cables aren't cheap and E* doesn't provide them. 

Is it worth the gamble to spend the money for the HDMI cable? The TV I'm looking at has 2 component inputs so I'll still have one available to plug a DVD player into if I connect the dish via component.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

BillJ said:


> But HDMI cables aren't cheap and E* doesn't provide them.


Check out http://www.monoprice.com and get a high quality HDMI cable for not a lot of $$$$


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I have used the cable sold at monoprice for months with good results and it's only $5


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it's a little pessimistic to say that HDMI/622 is 50/50. Remember, it's only the people with issues that post them on the board. DISH has sent out thousands of these boxes and there are only a few complaints. The connector breaking issue was rsolved as well as the audio issue. GO for it.

I have bought many cables from monoprice. Everything from DVI to HDMI to component to optical. I've never had a problem. I recently purchased a 15ft DVI/DVI cable to connect my laptop to my TV. It was only $9. Works great. Don't pay extra for a little name on the cable.


----------



## sbdjs (May 15, 2007)

I am successfully running an equalized 100' HDMI cable from my 622. I got it from dcables.net. The model number is HHD03G-100. I would post a link, but have not made 5 posts here yet and site policy prohibits it. The cable was priced well when I compared it to others. I just received this cable last week and was thrilled that it works 100% as advertised.

My 622 feeds two "TV1" TVs. The 622's component output feeds a 60" Sony SXRD projection HDTV in the family room. The 622's HDMI out feeds a 19" Samsung LN-T1954H LCD HDTV in the kitchen. 

-mike


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

Agreed. A year ago i had problems with two 622's and hdmi. Since they sent me my third 622, 12 months ago, i have had zero problems with the hdmi. I was so confident, that I leased another 622 and it also has has zero problems. I am not sure about everyone else, but it would seem to me that dish has fixed the hardware failures for hdmi.

Also, my personal opinion is that hdmi gives a better picture if not the same picture as component, especially as the tv screen size gets larger. For tv's smaller than 32", its hard to tell the difference just because you have plenty of pixels to go around, but as you start approaching the 36" and larger tv's, things like line noise, etc become present in analog signals easier than in an all digital signal.

Some tv sets handle an all digital signal better than analog, and some sets are the exact opposite. I would go for hdmi. If you have a component cable lying around, give it a shot and see what you think.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I am running 2 different 622s and using HDMI on both. I haven't had a problem at all. <knock on wood>

I would second the suggestion to get cables from monoprice.com. I got my cables and an HDMI switcher there and they work just fine.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Definitely not a 50/50 proposition and if you are talking about TV compatibility rather than the possibility of HDMI failure I would say the percentage is very small based on what I have read here over the last year. 

As for Cable prices. That also has been covered. Remember the signal is digital. You either get it or you don't. Don't buy into some stores trying to sell you a expensive cable saying you will get a better picture. you won't. I was in Circuit city one day and hear a sales guy trying to sell them a monster HDMI cable for a 100 bucks. THe funny thing was there was actually different grades of quality and the prices changes 60 to 100 bucks for the same length. Talk about oxymoron.. 

Go with monoprice or some other online cable place mentioned here and you will be happy you did. Personally if you have the inputs. I would do both HDMI and component so you do have a back up if anything should happen and that you can compare PQ quality. You can also get your component cables there and they are much cheaper and will do the job just fine.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'll give HDMI a try.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

dmspen said:


> I think it's a little pessimistic to say that HDMI/622 is 50/50. Remember, it's only the people with issues that post them on the board. ...


I think that you will find that when the 622's first came out just over a year ago there were *many* HDMI failures. IIRC it was found to be an assembly defect and this was c0rrected.

I don't think this is a particular concern at this time.


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

I also bought an extender HDMI cable from Monoprice. It is like 8" and you connect it to either your television or the sending unit... you then put the HDMI cable into this extender... the benefit of the xtender is it remains plugged in and you connect and disconnect the extender end, reducing stress on the HDMI port... I rather have the extender end break than the 622 or my tv...

just another suggestion if concerned with HDMI breaking


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm not really complaining here....I like what I get with E* and I like the 622....

That being said I received my 2nd replacement 622 a couple of weeks ago and the HDMI didn't work at all right out of the box. Guess I'll be getting another one now. Oh btw is was a refurbished unit.


----------



## logicalnoise (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been using hdmi On my 1080i LCDTV looks great.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

One other question, am I correct in thinking that HDMI on the 622 is 2 channel stereo but does not do 5.1 DD?. Not really an issue, since I plan to use the new TV's speaker system. Just want to be sure I understand exactly what I'm getting.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

622 HDMI output on the 622 now does 5.1. So if you TV handles and HDMI 5.1 DD signel then you can take advantage of it. I am not up on all the DD nuances so I am not sure if there are any TVs that can. I know some people have indicated that after the 5.1 DD update on the HDMI the audio differences between PCM based content and DD content was hugel. Some changed to PCM only out and that help level the sound.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> 622 HDMI output on the 622 now does 5.1. So if you TV handles and HDMI 5.1 DD signel then you can take advantage of it. I am not up on all the DD nuances so I am not sure if there are any TVs that can. I know some people have indicated that after the 5.1 DD update on the HDMI the audio differences between PCM based content and DD content was hugel. Some changed to PCM only out and that help level the sound.


Ron is right. If you run the hdmi into your tv first, it has to have an output capable of passing the DD 5.1 signal through the tv and on to the receiver. If not, you will need to go directly to the receiver first and hopefully your receiver will have an hdmi pass through to send the signal back to the tv. If not, you may have to split the signal in order to get the DD 5.1 to the receiver and the video to the TV.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

rice0209 said:


> Ron is right. If you run the hdmi into your tv first, it has to have an output capable of passing the DD 5.1 signal through the tv and on to the receiver. If not, you will need to go directly to the receiver first and hopefully your receiver will have an hdmi pass through to send the signal back to the tv. If not, you may have to split the signal in order to get the DD 5.1 to the receiver and the video to the TV.


Remember, all the ports on a 622 are live, so you can hook up the audio to your receiver and the HDMI to your TV if your set does not have a digital out / pass-through.


----------



## rhorn01 (Sep 8, 2002)

I recently purchased a new receiver, Pioneer 84txvi, with HDMI switching.
Recently a Dish tech had to come out and gave me a butload of HDMI cables.
Anyway, I've been unable to get the 622 to out video to my RPTV .
The 622 is connected to the 84 which is inturn connected to the TV HDMI.
Audio pass is fine. Both from the receiver and pass direct to the TV.
There is video from the receiver to the tv as I get the receiver osd for setup but no video from the 622.
Are there any HDMI issues with these units?
I have two other connections componant and composite that display fine.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What happens when you directly connect your 622 to your TV through HDMI. If you get nothing, It would point strongly to a bad HDMI connection. Also, as a quick test drop your resolution down to 480p and see if you get a picture.


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

Good point! I do think my HDMI works excellent. It has great functionality.

I still recommend that you get an HDMI extender from your box if you are worried if it will break. See this from monoprice.com HDMI Cable male to female 28AWG Port Saver - 8 inches (Gold-Plated)

 product


----------



## mark069 (Jan 10, 2007)

A few months back the recommendation for best picture and sound was HDMI for video and fiber optic for sound. I think that may have been related to some software problems with HDMI which I presume are now fixed.

What's the currrent recommendation for best video and sound?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mark069 said:


> A few months back the recommendation for best picture and sound was HDMI for video and fiber optic for sound. I think that may have been related to some software problems with HDMI which I presume are now fixed.
> 
> What's the currrent recommendation for best video and sound?


Stick with fiber optic.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

HDMI audio works just fine. I've been using just HDMI for video and audio ever since the sw upgrade with no problems at all.


----------

